# Antonio Margarito is back bitches



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

*Margarito Training For A 154 Return*

http://www.boxingscene.com/margarito-train-with-robert-garcia-fall-return--94694

Miguel can fuck him up some more in a rubber match


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/margarit...--94694?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Someone check his gloves.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Word on the streets is he wants to return at 154
@The Sweet Science Miguel gon fuck him up some more


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Word on the streets is he wants to return at 154
> 
> @The Sweet Science Miguel gon fuck him up some more


I hope so! It couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Very bad idea, is he broke or does he just really like fighting?


He is a bad mother fucker, don't care what anyone says


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Is anyone actually interested in seeing him fight again?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Margarito, Oscar, Shane, Mayorga, Castillo, and Cory Spinks can have an Old Man Super Six. It can be shown on Lifetime.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

The return of the bionic eye


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hopefully he has a warranty on his glass eye.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/margarito-train-with-robert-garcia-fall-return--94694
> 
> Miguel can fuck him up some more in a rubber match


Is he gonna fuck him up like the first time?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Margarito, Oscar, Shane, Mayorga, Castillo, and Cory Spinks can have an Old Man Super Six. It can be shown on Lifetime.


:yep


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

:clap:

Welcome back champ


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Now that Shanes back I'd like see them fight again.

Cotto don't want to fight his papa again now that his eye healed


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Margo got divorced and lost a lot of his money.

http://www.myboxingfans.com/2013/05/the-return-of-antonio-margarito-2/

Bitch got pregnant by his friend and took his money.
Damn shame.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Acelino Freitas returns today


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Super Kalleb said:


> Acelino Freitas returns today


Did he get divorced too? @Vic


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Margo got divorced and lost a lot of his money.
> 
> http://www.myboxingfans.com/2013/05/the-return-of-antonio-margarito-2/
> 
> ...


you must be joking

this dude cheated in the worst way possible as a fighter then got cuckold


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you must be joking
> 
> this dude cheated in the worst way possible as a fighter then got cuckold


Some would say karma, but this is far too much in my opinion.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Did he get divorced too? @*Vic*


He said he wants to be champion again and fight Pacquiao.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Is Home Depot running a sale on plaster?


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Marg - Mosley make it happen


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Is Home Depot running a sale on plaster?


:lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope he's not just coming back for money. Not sure his eye will hold up...


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

throw him in with double G.


fuck him


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I guess he wants papa Cotto to whip that ass one more time


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> throw him in with double G.
> 
> fuck him


This. :yep


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/margarito-train-with-robert-garcia-fall-return--94694
> 
> Miguel can fuck him up some more in a rubber match


This..


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

in margo's next big fight, we'll see some plastered eye popping out of nowhere.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

with or without bricks?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

:lol: it will be entertaining. 

Better than mayorga returning


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

He should have been banned for life years ago when he got caught with loaded gloves, that's not to mention his fucked eye.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Mayweather can finally shut up all the haterz who said he was scared of Margarito. #50


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Howabout he fights Kirkland.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Pretty hyped, could be fun. Think we better accept the fact that boxers are going to fight way past their prime and just hope they get matched properly


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Wig said:


> Mayweather can finally shut up all the haterz who said he was scared of Margarito. #50


This. A victory of Margarito would certainly make him top 10 ATG.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

steviebruno said:


> This. A victory of Margarito would certainly make him top 10 ATG.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll watch him anytime. I was a big fan of his before he got caught with loaded gloves. Even after that I still always watched him fight, even though he should have had a lifetime ban probably.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Mosley took his soul, it's a shame the Cotto rematch ended like that, I think Cotto was in for a rough end to that fight. He had all time great stamina and chin in his day, just a nightmare for anyone, I still maintain Mayweather would have had problems with him Maidana style, it wouldn't have been a cake walk, some of his fans even say Floyd would have stopped him :lol


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Yess can't wait. 

Margo is a true G 

The only mofo to take a concealed weapon into the ring and beat his opponent with it. That right there is some al capone shit. 


Also let's not forget when he confronted Floyd and made him stutter like a hoe. Word on the street is Floyd sent uncle Roger over to Mexico to fellate margarito and Roger lost his 2 front teeth as a result of margarito Nutting.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

OneTime said:


> Also let's not forget when he confronted Floyd and made him stutter like a hoe. Word on the street is Floyd sent uncle Roger over to Mexico to fellate margarito and Roger lost his 2 front teeth as a result of margarito Nutting.


:rofl


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Yess can't wait.
> 
> Margo is a true G
> 
> ...


Hah


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Yess can't wait.
> 
> Margo is a true G
> 
> ...


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Mosley took his soul, it's a shame the Cotto rematch ended like that, I think Cotto was in for a rough end to that fight. He had all time great stamina and chin in his day, just a nightmare for anyone, I still maintain Mayweather would have had problems with him Maidana style, it wouldn't have been a cake walk, some of his fans even say Floyd would have stopped him :lol


How was he a nightmare for anyone when you said yourself Mosley took his soul? And Williams beat him before that.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Yess can't wait.
> 
> Margo is a true G
> 
> ...


:rofl great.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd probably back him to fuck up someone like Berto still. Which proves just how shit Floyd's fight is.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mayorga - margarito. Bring it on.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Did he get divorced too? @Vic


Yes, he has a new wife, donÂ´t know how recently but itÂ´s not the same that he had when he was a champion.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Angulo Margo?


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Mushin said:


> How was he a nightmare for anyone when you said yourself Mosley took his soul? And Williams beat him before that.


 Good point, Mosley was the solution to that nightmare, he was a bad motherfucker though, if you hit him as hard as you could square on the chin he would grin and come at you, I've never seen a fighter so unfazed by punches as he was against Cotto, he jogged through them almost.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Good point, Mosley was the solution to that nightmare, he was a bad motherfucker though, if you hit him as hard as you could square on the chin he would grin and come at you, I've never seen a fighter so unfazed by punches as he was against Cotto, he jogged through them almost.


Just because he grinned, doesn't mean he was unfazed. He was grinning all the while Mosely(and CottoII) were beating crap out of him.

Brandon Rios same. Will end up just like Margo.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

OneTime said:


> Yess can't wait.
> 
> Margo is a true G
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Angulo Margo?


Same thing I thought.

Just let them end each other.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Yess can't wait.
> 
> Margo is a true G
> 
> ...


Margarito *was* a "g". Til' he got beat down by 3 smaller guys and then went and put on femmy hipster glasses and started taking photos with puppies. Not sure if those beatdowns had anything to do with his going metro and then getting cuckolded, but I'm not sure they didn't. 

Kidding aside, I think he shoulda' been banned as well, but I don't wish divorce and the generally subsequent theft on anybody (well maybe a few people, but not Marg) .


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ever since the wraps scandal, Margarito has looked like complete trash... He needs to stay retired


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Good point, Mosley was the solution to that nightmare, he was a bad motherfucker though, if you hit him as hard as you could square on the chin he would grin and come at you, I've never seen a fighter so unfazed by punches as he was against Cotto, he jogged through them almost.


He had a great chin but I think he had a glass body, probably the reason why he fought with his elbows tucked and left his chin unprotected. Mosley hurt him with a bodyshot which was the first punch he threw, and Pac also hurt him bad to the body. He was so easy to hit with headshots that most of his opponents forgot about the body, something that also helped Froch throughout his career I think.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

sucks i cant enjoy this fight anymore knowing about margos plaster. it was such a good fucking fight


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope he gets battered badly again, cheating fuck.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Mosley took his soul


He was drained as hell for the Mosley fight...it's clear to anyone watching.

"[Margarito's] weight was a problem for that entire camp. He put on a lot of weight, not just water pounds but muscle, after he beat Cotto. He had to chop 20 pounds before he left Mexico to begin his camp for Mosley, and then he dropped another 30 in camp. He kept dropping weight and dropping weight until he had nothing," said Capetillo, adding that Margarito also had back problems that caused him to miss crucial training days.

"Then he would gain back whatever weight he lost the previous week. He was 16 pounds over [the welterweight limit] one week before the fight, and the closer we got to the weight, the sicker he got from dehydration," said Capetillo. "Four or five days out from the fight it was like he had the flu. He was shrinking before our eyes."


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> He was drained as hell for the Mosley fight...it's clear to anyone watching.
> 
> "[Margarito's] weight was a problem for that entire camp. He put on a lot of weight, not just water pounds but muscle, after he beat Cotto. He had to chop 20 pounds before he left Mexico to begin his camp for Mosley, and then he dropped another 30 in camp. He kept dropping weight and dropping weight until he had nothing," said Capetillo, adding that Margarito also had back problems that caused him to miss crucial training days.
> 
> "Then he would gain back whatever weight he lost the previous week. He was 16 pounds over [the welterweight limit] one week before the fight, and the closer we got to the weight, the sicker he got from dehydration," said Capetillo. "Four or five days out from the fight it was like he had the flu. He was shrinking before our eyes."


First off its the scumbag Capetillo who was saying this. Second, not only was cheating with loaded gloves then, he was fvcking clearly fighting out of his weight class. Why? Because he was a cheating heavy bag who got his ass beat the moment he tried to fight in his appropriate weight class. Dude should never be allowed to fight again.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayorga was better


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

ODLH Margarito winner vs Mosley Mayorga winner. Winner of that fights winner of Canelo Golovkin. Then the winner of that gets a shot at Mayweather in his 50th fight. BRING IT!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> sucks i cant enjoy this fight anymore knowing about margos plaster. it was such a good fucking fight


No proof that he was plastered in that fight.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No proof that he was plastered in that fight.


Yeah because it was his first time trying to cheat vs Mosley. Makes sense.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I can watch that Cotto gif forever 

he was such a good smooth boxer puncher at his best


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No proof that he was plastered in that fight.


i guess. he was suddenly a light hitter after they banned him though :yep


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Yeah because it was his first time trying to cheat vs Mosley. Makes sense.


Say what you want, there is no proof bud.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Say what you want, there is no proof bud.


Ok 'bud.' Lol


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Watching Mosley batter Margarito was simply brutal. Not too sure what Margarito will have to offer at this stage of his career.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


> i guess. he was suddenly a light hitter after they banned him though :yep


He was never a big puncher tho. He was an accumalation type guy. He was tailor made for Shane and Manny, and he wasn't the same after those beatings.. Hell, he wasn't quite the same after the first Cotto fight. Dude took some massive punishment in that fight as well. In the Garcia fight, he was not fighting in his usual swarming style neither.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Feed that cheating ass bitch to Canelo. He eats bum ass, come forward plodders for breakfast.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I can watch that Cotto gif forever
> 
> he was such a good smooth boxer puncher at his best


Was just thinking that. The way his left foot slides backwards as he throws that right hand is interesting.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Margarito: Canelo will KO Cotto by the 10th round


----------



## Okoye (Aug 1, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Feed that cheating ass bitch to Canelo. _*He eats bum ass*_, come forward plodders for breakfast.


(no hobo ****?)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mayorga/Margarito make it happen Bob


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

He will do ok up to a certain level but he won't be bothering the top end fighters now.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

What weight at 154 he can probably do alright. It seems Canelo and Lara are off upwards and beyond them the division is pretty poor.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Mayorga/Margarito make it happen Bob


Mayorga still beats him, he would have always beaten Margarito.
Ricardo gave Mosley everything he could handle until the 12th round and 4 months later Margarito got beaten from pillar to post. :hey


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Carson Jones said he received an offer to fight a Mexican. I have nothing to say that it is Margarito, but I wonder


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Mayorga still beats him, he would have always beaten Margarito.
> Ricardo gave Mosley everything he could handle until the 12th round and 4 months later Margarito got beaten from pillar to post. :hey


yay 4 triangle theories


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> yay 4 triangle theories


Fast sharpshooters seemed to be Mayorga their nemesis.
Antonio is slow and telegraphs his shit, if Ricardo can make Forrest miss he can make Margerito miss and Ricardo's power will carry him through


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cotto 3 @ 154 after canelo beats that ass..

You know this shit would sell easily. 
@Bogotazo

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Cotto 3 @ 154 after canelo beats that ass..
> 
> You know this shit would sell easily.
> @Bogotazo
> ...


Pretty pointless fight IMO.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Pretty pointless fight IMO.


It's a good fight.. They are 1-1 where margarito was coming on in part 2..

Everyone always has the 3rd one specially with the drama of the eye in the second.

I'd love this fight after margo gets a tune up. All action... Of course for this to happen margo needs to look decent and cotto needs to get obliterated.. If not cotto still has mayweather rematches, pacquiao rematches where he can make good money, there is Bradley.. I hope cotto doesn't retire soon after the canelo fight.. That would suck he's young and has been in a lot of wars but if he remains dedicated he has plenty of fights left to give a few more years of action.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> It's a good fight.. They are 1-1 where margarito was coming on in part 2..
> 
> Everyone always has the 3rd one specially with the drama of the eye in the second.
> 
> ...


He wasn't really coming on. Why would Margarito be any better this time around? It does nothing for Cotto's legacy and the first win was already tainted in the eyes of most. Meaningless fight.






That finish is not worthy of a rematch. People who compare it to the first are kidding themselves.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He wasn't really coming on. Why would Margarito be any better this time around? It does nothing for Cotto's legacy and the first win was already tainted in the eyes of most. Meaningless fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well aside from disagreeing on the way margo was performing while it ended and how margarito was visibly making cotto uncomfortable as in part 1.. I would love this fight... Worse case is cotto beats his eye again and it's stopped best cause is they go to war @ 154.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Margarito vs Angulo at 154-160 make it happen! Fight of the century


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

No interest. His use as a villain is even over as he took multiple ass whippings post plaster.

Can't root for him, and he loses to anybody decent so there's not much joy in rooting against him.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Margarito vs Angulo at 154-160 make it happen! Fight of the century


Another good fight.. Props for the call out..

Angulo Is @ 160 now and I doubt margo squeezes into 154 anymore.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Margarito not gone let it go is he?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Margarito not gone let it go is he?


He needs to come back and get on mayweathers record it's one of the only fights there is go get made that people were demanding but girl took a calculated retirement.. He can't get pwill on his resume so it's pretty much margarito left..

Then his fans can act like they beat the prime version and it gets full credit like the pacquiao fight..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Margarito vs Angulo at 154-160 make it happen! Fight of the century


Marg would be completely outgunned here.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Doc said:


> He needs to come back and get on mayweathers record it's one of the only fights there is go get made that people were demanding but girl took a calculated retirement.. He can't get pwill on his resume so it's pretty much margarito left..
> 
> Then his fans can act like they beat the prime version and it gets full credit like the pacquiao fight..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Mayweather beat Canelo. Get over it, kiddo...


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Plutus said:


> Is anyone actually interested in seeing him fight again?


I am interested in seeing him get beat up again.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Antonio Margarito vs. Jorge Paez, Jr. booked for March 5th in Mexico City


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Complete mismatch.... Marg is way bigger that Maromerito...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701472675261091840


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Margarito has a good movie "bad-guy" look, he should use the notoriety to try and get into the movies. Maybe he can replace that aging Machete guy.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

His eye is fucked.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Margarito has a good movie "bad-guy" look, he should use the notoriety to try and get into the movies. Maybe he can replace that aging Machete guy.


Noone can replace the aging Machete guy.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

rjjfan said:


> Noone can replace the aging Machete guy.


Fair enough. Maybe Margarito can carve a niche along the same lines.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701472675261091840


What in the name of god did I just watch?!


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Guy looks like an MK Ultra subject with that eye man. Rough.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

SJS20 said:


> What in the name of god did I just watch?!


Audition for the new Yusaf Mack tape


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

He looks old in the face and wiry to me. With his style, id be surprised if he can capture a belt at this stage.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> What in the name of god did I just watch?!


:rofl

No doubt man! And that eye :stonk


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

He should sue the surgeon that fucked his eye repair up so badly!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> He should sue the surgeon that fucked his eye repair up so badly!


margo is fighting with an artifical lens


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Margo got divorced and lost a lot of his money.
> 
> http://www.myboxingfans.com/2013/05/the-return-of-antonio-margarito-2/
> 
> ...


His wife was fucking hot aswel. I always liked her.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701472675261091840


Is there a NSFW version of this promo? If it went on any longer I think we would've seen some penetration.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

wtf? margarito's wife cheated on him and still took half his shit? who is toni's lawer, saul goodman?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> What in the name of god did I just watch?!


Im with you.

Is this a 'eurotrash' exert.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Which eye is the fucked one?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


> Which eye is the fucked one?


His right one


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

REDC said:


> Which eye is the fucked one?


:lol: that what I was thinking, the right one is so wide open and looks like it had surgery, but now the left one has just gone lazy

Margo is going to cash out with one big name, I reckon it will be Cotto or Brook, his eye is going to get destroyed


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> :lol: that what I was thinking, the right one is so wide open and looks like it had surgery, but now the left one has just gone lazy
> 
> Margo is going to cash out with one big name, I reckon it will be Cotto or Brook, his eye is going to get destroyed


:yep

Surely it has been made clear to him that he shouldn't/can't ever fight again with that eye? I guess he doesn't care if he gets blind..


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

AndrewFFC said:


> He looks old in the face and wiry to me. With his style, id be surprised if he can capture a belt at this stage.


I'd be surprised if he even becomes a top 15 contender again


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701472675261091840


Even in a low-res photo his eye looks completely ruined.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> His wife was fucking hot aswel. I always liked her.












not giving you shit but you need to spend more time in mexico.

she is okay...600 pesos in a casa de cita. mil pesos no way

in a world class city like monterrey shes average at best on a good day


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

REDC said:


> :yep
> 
> Surely it has been made clear to him that he shouldn't/can't ever fight again with that eye? I guess he doesn't care if he gets blind..


He must be in some serious financial diffculty



dyna said:


> I'd be surprised if he even becomes a top 15 contender again


Margarito is a name, he only needs 1 or 2 tune ups than can jump straight into a big fight, whether it be a Cotto rematch or a Mosley rematch or a young up and comer


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

He should rematch Cintron


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> not giving you shit but you need to spend more time in mexico.
> 
> she is okay...600 pesos in a casa de cita. mil pesos no way
> 
> in a world class city like monterrey shes average at best on a good day


Iv never been to Mexico and your probably absolutely right but don't put up a shit picture of the bitch to make your point. Check her out at the Cotto 2 fight. She was hot mate.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oli said:


> Iv never been to Mexico and your probably absolutely right but don't put up a shit picture of the bitch to make your point. Check her out at the Cotto 2 fight. She was hot mate.


The real battle that night...


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Margo's hot beauty KO1 Cotto's old MILF that's even older now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


> Margo's hot beauty KO1 Cotto's old MILF that's even older now.


I take offense. Love my Mexican sisters, but Cotto's wife is a fucking beauty. 
@quincy k, yeah, I think you can post ugly shots of any hot girl that ever existed. Dexter's sister is one of those odd ones. Hot ass bitch, but in some shots, she looks like she just had a stroke.

I've also never met an ugly woman here in the US from Monterrey. There was this beauty in one of my university classes. She had white skin like my mother (no incest), but dark, raven black hair. She was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:

Y'all are crazy


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I take offense. Love my Mexican sisters, but Cotto's wife is a fucking beauty.
> 
> @*quincy k*, yeah, I think you can post ugly shots of any hot girl that ever existed. Dexter's sister is one of those odd ones. Hot ass bitch, but in some shots, she looks like she just had a stroke.
> 
> I've also never met an ugly woman here in the US from Monterrey. There was this beauty in one of my university classes. She had white skin like my mother (no incest), but dark, raven black hair. She was absolutely gorgeous.


i lived in manhattan beach for some 15 years and monterrey for four

the fraccionamiento colonia del valle in monterrey has the most beautiful(not just physically) women i have ever seen and theyre everywhere. you cant pass a single corner without seeing one. the chica in your university class...there is a good chance that she was probably from this enclave or san pedro; where some of the most wealthiest people in mexico live


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Good point, Mosley was the solution to that nightmare, he was a bad motherfucker though, if you hit him as hard as you could square on the chin he would grin and come at you, I've never seen a fighter so unfazed by punches as he was against Cotto, he jogged through them almost.


I saw Robinson/LaMotta VI on the youtubes the other day. That LaMotta dude's chin was incredible, reminded me a bit of Margarito and his ability to absorb punishment. Holy fuck if LaMotta and Margarito ever fought it would be a horrific blood bath, one of them would probably die.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

I must be very spoiled if what you guys think is "the most beautiful women" is the normal stuff for me... For the record, I think the most beautiful women in Mexico are from Sinaloa... and yeah, Margo's missus is okey but she aint hot...


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/margarito-train-with-robert-garcia-fall-return--94694
> 
> Miguel can fuck him up some more in a rubber match


You mean the second fight when disabled, half blind marg laughed at cottos best shots and was starting to come on again when the ref stopped it because of the eye damage PAC caused?

Or the first time when cotton ran, took two cowardly knees in front of his family, his in the corner and quit like a bitch


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

BuffDaddy said:


> You mean the second fight when disabled, half blind marg laughed at cottos best shots and was starting to come on again when the ref stopped it because of the eye damage PAC caused?
> 
> Or the first time when cotton ran, took two cowardly knees in front of his family, his in the corner and quit like a bitch


Would you like some salt with your fries?


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/margarito-train-with-robert-garcia-fall-return--94694
> 
> Miguel can fuck him up some more in a rubber match


Antonio "Plaster of Paris" Margarito can suck my big black cock.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not a fan, but still don't wish ill on the guy... Really hope he's being truthful saying he's not just fighting for money, but I don't really believe it...


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexican women age like milk.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Mexican women age like milk.


:rofl


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Wig said:


> Mayweather can finally shut up all the haterz who said he was scared of Margarito. #50


Floyd will surely stay retired as long as rumors of Margarito's comeback linger in the air.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I predict he'll rack up 3-4 losses before retiring for good.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Margarito gonna fuck on cotto


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Floyd will surely stay retired as long as rumors of Margarito's comeback linger in the air.


Didn't #48 toy with this guy whilst giving away 20ish pounds in a fight which was supposedly a "stylistic nightmare for Pac"?

And no will ever forget the beating Shane put on this sick fuck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

KING said:


> Didn't #48 toy with this guy whilst giving away 20ish pounds in a fight which was supposedly a "stylistic nightmare for Pac"?
> 
> And no will ever forget the beating Shane put on this sick fuck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


after his fight with antonio margarito, manny pacqioau said that the tijuana tornado was the hardest fight of his career.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like Mosley vs Margarito II are in talks, Mosley will demolish that eye

http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/6093-Shane-Mosley-vs-Antonio-Margarito-2-On-Tap


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Looks like Mosley vs Margarito II are in talks, Mosley will demolish that eye
> 
> http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/6093-Shane-Mosley-vs-Antonio-Margarito-2-On-Tap


Yeah. At least that night, Sugar was straight up kryptonite for Margo...

That was a ass whoopin of the highest order


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Yeah. At least that night, Sugar was straight up kryptonite for Margo...
> 
> That was a ass whoopin of the highest order


Shane spent most his time back in the day sparring west coast chicanos and mexicans. He literally rapes Margarito everytime out.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

pipe wrenched said:


> Yeah. At least that night, Sugar was straight up kryptonite for Margo...
> 
> That was a ass whoopin of the highest order


He took out a 100% healthy and prime Margo

Now he will take out a shot cyclops Margo, Margo is going to end up going blind


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell, Mosley fighting again now too? Well at least both are shot to shit and if Margarito doesn't have his special gloves neither should take toooooo much damage...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Shane spent most his time back in the day sparring west coast chicanos and mexicans. He literally rapes Margarito everytime out.


Damn, good points....I didn't think of it like that :think


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> He took out a 100% healthy and prime Margo
> 
> Now he will take out a shot cyclops Margo, Margo is going to end up going blind


Yeah, Shane's style (and phys attributes: speed etc) was straight up perfect to deal with Marg.

And I ain't never seen no shit like Marg's fuggin eye mayne. :stonk


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Doht!! atsch. Dbl post


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Fucking hell, Mosley fighting again now too? Well at least both are shot to shit and if Margarito doesn't have his special gloves neither should take toooooo much damage...


I don't know man, if Shane can still bust out his fast ball, Marg be fucked :deal


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I don't know man, if Shane can still bust out his fast ball, Marg be fucked :deal


I don't know if he still can though :lol: Cyborg Margarito has huge problems on his hands if Shane somehow gets off anything like he did their first fight.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Are we talking about the same Shane who quit against Anthony Mundine?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ohhh cotto how he cries


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BuffDaddy said:


> You mean the second fight when disabled, half blind marg laughed at cottos best shots and was starting to come on again when the ref stopped it because of the eye damage PAC caused?
> 
> Or the first time when cotton ran, took two cowardly knees in front of his family, his in the corner and quit like a bitch


They should ban you permanently.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> They should ban you permanently.


Stop crying and sort out your porus ego boundaries you overly emotional mess.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BuffDaddy said:


> Stop crying and sort out your porus ego boundaries you overly emotional mess.


:lol:


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

yikes. which two bit doctor is giving this one the go ahead?


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

That eye is fucked, why is it like that? Did Pac cause his eyelids permanent damage or something?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I hope Shane comes back juiced to the gills and fucks Margarito in the asshole once again


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> I hope Shane comes back juiced to the gills and fucks Margarito in the asshole once again


Just the type of hypocrisy these type of boards are famous for.:deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Just the type of hypocrisy these type of boards are famous for.:deal


???


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> That eye is fucked, why is it like that? Did Pac cause his eyelids permanent damage or something?


it caused terrible damage but the doctor he went with botched it. adding to that the eyelid is in terrible shape after cotto as well.

either way...that eye is not right that shouldnt hold out. and the doctor that allowed it should be royally slapped for allowing this to happen.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fight is started, War Tornado!


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Tony looks kinda good lol


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Tony looks kinda good lol


It's all Margo on the inside.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

DAMN TONY BADLY HURT AND KNOCKED DOWN, Paez too tired to finish him off


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> DAMN TONY BADLY HURT AND KNOCKED DOWN, Paez too tired to finish him off


Margo has no quit in him.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Margo should get this.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Not getting it over here.:sad2


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Maromerito tired as fuck from the 6th onwards... He could have finished the fight there...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rigondeaux said:


> DAMN TONY BADLY HURT AND KNOCKED DOWN, Paez too tired to finish him off


Margarito knocked down???


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Maromerito got paid to not knock the shit out of margo, after the knockdown he didnt hold up his hands anymore, what a rip off of a match all the way


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

desertlizard said:


> Maromerito got paid to not knock the shit out of margo, after the knockdown he didnt hold up his hands anymore, what a rip off of a match all the way


I thought the same at one point, especially considering they are good friends. It seemed like he didn't want to finish Margo off.


----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

I haven't seen it yet although I know the result. Going to head to the gym and watch it whilst on the treadmill.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

homebrand said:


> yikes. which two bit doctor is giving this one the go ahead?


Maybe they're going to give Tony an exemption and allow him to duct tape it in during fights.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

He shouldn't be fighting at all with an eye like that regardless of who the opposition is.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706513327665647616


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Brutal knockdown. I just watched the fight with my dad. Was a hell of a fight. Crazy seeing Margarito so viciously laid out on the canvas. Heart for miles, though. He came back strong as hell.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Seeing Margarito get dropped (at any point other than against the ropes against SSM) just ain't right.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Full fight

Edit- already posted:deal


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone see Margerito showing off his new bitch? Some men are just pussy struck i swear


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

I watched the fight. Confirms what most people suspected all ready: Marg is shot to pieces. Hopefully this persuades him this was a last hurrah, and it's a young man's game. Time to let it go.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

i can't see margacheato any close to any top 10 ranked 154 lbs.
Cant blame Arum for refusing to pay him the big bucks.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

My days he looks terrible.


----------

